# I'm so depressed



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate this mood. I'm too depressed to do anything.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

/ =


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Feelin' that brother!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

never_giving_up said:


> Feelin' that brother!


(*sister ;D )


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I can totally relate to this....Hope you pick up soon!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> (*sister ;D )


Oh oops lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Aww love you guys. I'm wondering why people in here thinks I'm a guy. Is it because of my nickname or maybe my writing??


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

EverDream said:


> Aww love you guys. I'm wondering why people in here thinks I'm a guy. Is it because of my nickname or maybe my writing??


I don't get it Everdream as I always thought you were a woman.
Meantime ((((((hugs))))))))))

I'm slowly coming out of my depression. It just stuns me how I can be hit by a ton of bricks for a few months and then I'm saying, "What WAS that?"
One day at a time.
<3


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Aww love you guys. I'm wondering why people in here thinks I'm a guy. Is it because of my nickname or maybe my writing??


I have a bad habit of assuming that people are guys. It's probably nothing you're doing!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dreamer, thanks! I can't believe I suffer from all these for almost 6 years. I'm very depressed all the time, however the levels of it changes. It changes rapidly. I can be ok for half the day and then the other half I'll feel like killing myself. And sometimes (I don't think it happens too often) when I get very frustrated I start talking too much and saying stupid things, and have like a lot of energy, though I'm still depressed. Last time I got like this I started laughing, and I really wanted to cry. That's insane.

never giving up, that's ok. Some other people thought I'm a guy too, lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Some people in this forum makes me so mad. They are so full of bullshit and hate.


----------

